# Suche: S7-300 rack



## Henry162 (24 Februar 2010)

Nabend.

Ich bin auf der suche nach dem flachen Rack für die s7-300.

mir reicht auch ein reststück von 40cm.

danke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

meinst Du eine Profilschiene?

http://www.helmholz.de/img/prod/20091214120253.jpg

Gibt es z. B. *hier*.


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 Februar 2010)

Man kann auch ein längeres Stück nehmen und nach Bedarf zusägen.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Man kann auch ein längeres Stück nehmen und nach Bedarf zusägen.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> dia



Hast Du dazu die Anleitung parat? ;-)


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 Februar 2010)

Klar:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18793&highlight=Profilschiene

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Henry162 (26 Februar 2010)

wollt ihr mich verarschen?

wo ist denn das problem das Rack zu kürzen, wenn nen ganzes nicht in den schrank passt?!

oder soll ich nen loch in die seite schneiden, damit das rack an der seite rausschaut und blos nicht abgesägt wird?

man man man...

vergisst es leute. so ein hilfe kann ich nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Question_mark (26 Februar 2010)

*Immer schön locker bleiben ...*

Hallo,



			
				henry162 schrieb:
			
		

> vergisst es leute. so ein hilfe kann ich nicht gebrauchen.



Dann will ich Dich gerne mal etwas aufklären :

Du hast da ganz unbewusst und ohne jegliche böse Absicht einen absoluten Brüller aus dem Jahre 2008 wieder neu belebt : die Profilschiene !!! (dia hat ja den Link in obigem Beitrag eingestellt). 

Also da kommen bei einigen Forumsmitgliedern schon Erinnerungen hoch, in trauter Verbindung mit einer recht heftigen Reizung des Zwerchfells und einer steten Überlastung der Lachmuskeln.

Also sei bitte nachsichtig mit uns *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Henry162 (27 Februar 2010)

dann erzählt mir dochmal warum man die nicht kürzen darf?

das hat vll seine gründe, aber was ist denn wenn mein Schaltschrank nunmal nur 40cm breit ist und ich nur eine cpu mit 2 karten habe. dann brauche ich einfach nicht mehr... kann ich ja eh nicht einbauen, weil kein platz...!


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2010)

du darfst sie natürlich kürzen! 
ignoriere den beitrag von dia, ist als spass anzusehen...


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 Februar 2010)

Sorry Henry!!!

Das war wirklich nicht gegen Dich gemünzt! Wenn ich ein Stückchen übrig hätte, würde ich es Dir geben. Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie Du dich fühlen musst.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24155&highlight=profilschiene

Mir ging es mal genauso. Also nicht böse sein. Lies Dir den alten Kram bitte durch und fasse Dir bei einigen Beiträgen an den Kopf. 

Du gehörst ja definitiv zu den Leuten, die wissen, dass man die Teile kürzen kann. So wie 99,7% der Anderen hier im Forum.

Ich hoffe, ich habe Dich jetzt nicht aus dem Forum vergrault!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 Februar 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, war kurz vor Ostern.
Eigentlich hätte ich Schnittstellen definieren sollen, aber das war viel interssanter.

danke dia für die wiederauferstehung


----------



## Henry162 (27 Februar 2010)

gut gut,

dann war das ja ein toller einstieg in das form hier. gleich verarscht...

habe mir das alte mal durchgelesen, kann euer aktion hier deshalb auch verstehen. dumm gelaufen für mich, würd ich mal sagen

also btt: hat nun einer eine Profilschiene für mich oder nicht? ich finde eine neue recht teuer.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Februar 2010)

Schön, dass Du es mit Humor nimmst. War ja auch nicht gegen Dich gerichtet.

Deshalb noch ein "Herzlich willkommen im SPS-Forum"


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 Februar 2010)

Henry162 schrieb:


> gut gut,
> 
> dann war das ja ein toller einstieg in das form hier. gleich verarscht...



Würdest Du bitte als Nächstes fragen, warum manche Dinge *fett *geschrieben werden? Ich weiß, dass hilft Dir wenig bei der Suche nach einer Schiene, aber in spätestens 5 Monaten ist hier wieder Sommerloch und nix zu lachen... 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33132
*ROFL*
Von mir auch: Willkommen im Forum! Ich bin hier zwar nicht der Gastgeber, aber eine(r) von den großen "Lästerschwestern".


Viel Erfolg mit der Beschaffung Deines Teils,

dia


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Februar 2010)

Schau mal in der Bucht nach, z. B. Profilschiene. Allerdings musst Du die absägen ;-)


----------



## nade (8 März 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Würdest Du bitte als Nächstes fragen, warum manche Dinge *fett *geschrieben werden? Ich weiß, dass hilft Dir wenig bei der Suche nach einer Schiene, aber in spätestens 5 Monaten ist hier wieder Sommerloch und nix zu lachen...
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33132
> *ROFL*
> ...


 Jaja, du bist hier meist der Rädelsführer. 



Henry162 schrieb:


> gut gut,
> 
> dann war das ja ein toller einstieg in das form hier. gleich verarscht...
> 
> ...


Mach dir nichts draus, ist wohl ein nicht bös gemeinter Hinweis auf die SuFu.:sm24: Willkommen, auch wenn ich dir auch keine Schiene geben kann.


----------

